# July 14, 2008 PCD Experience



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

As some of you may know, I traveled to Greer, SC for Performance Center delivery on July 14. What a fantastic experience that was. I got a one-way rental from RDU and dropped it off at GSP, and after calling the Greenville Marriott for transportation to the hotel, they picked me up within 15 minutes in a Blue 535i Touring. Check-in was fast and easy, and the staff was very friendly. It's obvious much of their business deals with people visiting the Performance center. BMW picks up the tab for dinner, and breakfast at the hotel. The onsite restaurant Giatu was rather empty on this Sunday night, and a special menu is given for PCD guests. Included is salad, entrée, and desert. I ordered the filet, and it really wasn't very good, but service was top notch. Gratuity was included, and that surprised me. We ended up leaving about 7:50am the next morning on a hotel shuttle for the Performance Center.

The PC is only a few exits up the freeway from the hotel, and after about 10 minutes, we arrived and I must admit I was very excited. We were greeted and immediately taken to a small instruction room where we signed waivers. Donnie gave some brief instruction and a few tips and we headed out to the cars, all lined up with keys in the ignition just waiting for us. Radios are placed inside each vehicle so the instructors can give instruction immediately during exercises and to all of us at once. Again as everyone who has posted their PCD experiences may have mentioned, they emphatically remind you this is not your car. With that in mind, these vehicles are expected to be driven very hard. The track portion consists of 3 exercises. We we're broken up into 2 groups, and we first tackled the ABS portion. This consisted of several hard stops from 40-50 mph, while learning how to follow through with your braking. Next was the slalom/autox portion which was just so much fun. At this point Donnie handed us over to Ray, another very good instructor. Each driver gets in about 10-15 laps, and since I went alone, I got double that. I was really amazed at how well the 535i w/sport can handle. It's so well composed with the ARS, wide tires, and a phenomenal factory suspension. Power delivery is smooth, and the car really gets moving before you know it. Lastly came the skidpad. Polished concrete kept wet with giant sprinklers, it can be a fairly slippery surface. This shows what the DTC that BMW places in every car is capable of. This exercise only utilized the 3ers, so we all took turns. During my turn, the DTC malfunctioned and needed to be reset, but before that it worked like a charm to keep me from spinning out on the slick skidpad.

We headed inside and split up into 2 groups again, and mine headed to the factory tour next. We each hopped into a waiting X5 and drove over to the Zentrum, where we attended the 10:15am tour meant just for us. We did have 2 guests from Munich join us as well. All I can say is WOW! I would recommend this to everybody. It's so informative and just getting to see the assembly line and all the robots and associates working together to create our cars is quite incredible. After the 1.25 hour tour, we drove back to the PC and did the offroad track. I was thoroughly amazed at the types of terrain the X5 can overcome. The hill descent was interesting to say the least. 
Lunch was then served in a special dining room just for delivery guests. A hot buffet was provided and was actually very nice. It was much nicer than I expected. As a matter of fact, drinks and snacks were on BMW throughout the day if you wanted anything. During lunch we asked Donnie about the M5 hot lap, and w/o hesitation obliged all who wanted to participate. Truly, this was an exceptional experience. I can't believe how fast M5s are, and Donnie drove it like the race car it pretty much is. What an awesome driver!!! The day then ended with the delivery of our car. I think Stephen, my delivery specialist, spent over an hour on idrive alone. We paired my phone, and setup the BMW Assist, as well as the Vehicle key memory, and favorites buttons as well.

Our instructors, Donnie and Ray really did treat us like that day was all about us. It was really a very special feeling. I also got a chance to meet a couple of fellow Bimmerfesters. It was a pleasure to meet you both. You know who you are. I now know every future BMW purchase will involve a PCD for as long as it's offered. I'm also thinking about M school. Oh yah, I just love my new 535i!!!

View from my hotel room.









Arriving at the Performance Center.









Me and the 535i I drove (not my car)









Spinning out on ABS potion.









Spinning out on the skidpad









Driving to the Zentrum









B7 parked in front of the Zentrum









The Zentrum









Off-road track, and don't worry, there are still 2-3 wheels on the ground









Off-road track









Donnie dishing out punishment in the M5 hot lap.









Donnie Isley and myself









My new baby!!!









P.S. Thanks to Adrian for setting this all up, what a guy!!!

P.P.S. Thanks again to Donnie for the best day of my life (well&#8230;..since my last child was born, anyway)

Paul


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow! Great write up and pics, man!!:bow::bow::bow: Funny, I left you a vm earlier this evening and I saw this was the first thread I checked out after logging in. Wow, I'm done for the night. The pics are phenomenal. 

Oh, gotta give you props on the color choice! (Same as ours.:thumbup
Your BMW is just beautiful. 

Congratulations!! Glad to hear you had a great time.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Makes me long for PCD again. It's been over two years. I wanted to do it again for our BMW, but since I've been through it already and space is limited (plus I work for BMW anyway), I would've felt so guilty taking up a spot, so I just passed.

Again, beautiful pics!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Great pics and recap. Sounds like you had a blast - not that that's a surprise! Good lookin' 535, too. Congrats on the new ride!

I keep thinking of all the photos I wish I had taken, with more pics of that Alpina B7 at the top of my list, what a gorgeous car.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Loads of fun and great pictures too! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Wow! Great write up and pics, man!!:bow::bow::bow: Funny, I left you a vm earlier this evening and I saw this was the first thread I checked out after logging in. Wow, I'm done for the night. The pics are phenomenal.
> 
> Oh, gotta give you props on the color choice! (Same as ours.:thumbup
> Your BMW is just beautiful.
> ...


Thanks for the comments, Adrian. I have to agree with you, that color is just plain gorgeous, and it's dazzling in direct sunlight. It's funny, until I read this, I wasn't even aware you left a VM. I must of been in my own little world while putting this together. Thanks again for everything. :thumbup:

@Mike - It sure was a blast! I wish I had brought a camcorder. The photos are nice, but everything is so dynamic, a camcorder would have been much better. There were quite a few entries in the guestbook by the time I got to it, too. Kudos!!! It was very cool.

@SJAPoc - Thank you, and you're welcome.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great write-up! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey ...great write-up! It is always a pleasure to have a Bimmerfest member join me at the Performance Center!

Enjoy your new BMW. It is beautiful!

Donnie Isley


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Mysticblue325i said:


> @Mike - It sure was a blast! I wish I had brought a camcorder. The photos are nice, but everything is so dynamic, a camcorder would have been much better. There were quite a few entries in the guestbook by the time I got to it, too. Kudos!!! It was very cool.
> 
> .


Good idea on the camcorder. I'll have it due to videotaping my wife at a horseshow in Asheville. She rides Wednesday and Friday and we do the PCD on Thursday. Jammed-packed couple of days.


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice to see your report here Mystic blue, we had great experience that same day... Im with the morning delivery while you guys were the PM delivery, but both groups had the same driving time..

I remember seeing you there ! heres my M3 pictorial report 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=300798

congrats on the car! :thumbup:


----------

